

Pilot SSH is now available on Android - geal
http://pilotssh.com/

======
pkill17
So here's a confusion I'm having; your site doesn't clearly define what the
product does in my preliminary scanning of the website... Is it an SSH client
that I can run commands from? Or is an interface for script calling on a
remote host with the touch of a button?

What's the $5/$3 incentive for me to use this instead of using the free apps I
already have for SSH'ing on Android/iPhone, and just having bash scripts saved
into my home dir?

~~~
geal
It calls scripts on the server side, and generates a UI from the results.
Runnng the scripts with this app will be faster and easier because you don't
need to type (and inmost of the free apps done naively,some requests are done
for every character typed, so it's very slow). The scripts are all open
source, and can be written in any language: [https://github.com/Geal/PilotSSH-
scripts](https://github.com/Geal/PilotSSH-scripts)

------
footoverhand
Why should customers trust your closed source app, when no one but you can
inspect the implementation?

~~~
geal
I plan to open source the app, once it is a bit well known. In the meantime,
you can easily observe what the application does by replacing the shell on the
server side. The database uses SQLCipher, which is open source, and for SSH, I
used JSCH, which is open source too.

